# Pocket Watch Movement.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

A like minded friend has passed a Half Hunter pocket watch movement to me knowing I have spare cases. This movement is in good working order and comes from a northen Ireland watch maker. The movement measures 1.658'' or around 42mm, this is just a tad small to put in a 16s case without a carrier.

In all probability it is a size 15, the question is can I make a carrier, or are they available a web search has given me no leads. Any one done this, I have access to metal working machinery. Regards Mike.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My watch size chart gives a size 15 as 42.297mm and a size 16 as 43.425mm - so, as you say, yours seems to be a size 15. You might be able to get a spacer/carrier from a watch supplies store.

Is the stem part of the watch movement - or is it dependant on the stem being a part of the watch case? The latter, I would have thought - either way that's one of the factors to bear in mind. Good luck!


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Wil Fly, you correctly state the winder is part of the case, all roads have led to dead ends, so looks like an hour on the lathe with a lump of Brass, providing I get it right first time. Even then I might have to make an extender for the stem. Just hate to see a realy good movement with perfect dial and hands not housed.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

hartley353 said:


> Just hate to see a realy good movement with perfect dial and hands not housed.


Me too! I once bought a lovely Waltham wrist watch movement - in a case - but without a crown. No problem getting a crown for this movement, thought I. Wrong! It was only then that I found out that early Waltham movements relied on there being a crown fitted to the case. Dead ends for me as well. So I had to sell the movement on.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe there is a God out there. This morning I received in the post an ELBICO pocket watch I won on ebay. the movement is fitted into a Gold filled case with screw covers. to fit the case it has a carrier, which also fits my Irish movement perfectly. The watch was sold as spares or repairs, when I stripped it I found the winding mechanism jammed because it had jumped one of its levers, and the balance was disconected from its lever. Both repairs made and a quick clean and lube it sprang to life. Now I am faced with a problem rob a working watch or borrow its carrier on occasions for my Irish movement. Nothing is ever straight forward.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

hartley353 said:


> Maybe there is a God out there. This morning I received in the post an ELBICO pocket watch I won on ebay. the movement is fitted into a Gold filled case with screw covers. to fit the case it has a carrier, which also fits my Irish movement perfectly. The watch was sold as spares or repairs, when I stripped it I found the winding mechanism jammed because it had jumped one of its levers, and the balance was disconected from its lever. Both repairs made and a quick clean and lube it sprang to life. Now I am faced with a problem rob a working watch or borrow its carrier on occasions for my Irish movement. Nothing is ever straight forward.


----------

